# xfce4 - jak ustawić język polski

## Radioaktywny

Witam grupowiczów.

Skuszony pozytywnym opisem środowiska xfce4 w miesięczniku LINUX+ z maja br. postanowiłem je wypróbować. Dotychczas używałem KDE.

```
emerge xfce4
```

Program zainstalował się poprawnie ale mam kilka pytań.

Niestety całe środowisko jest w języku angielskim. Natomiast w ww. miesięczniku jest informacja, iż środowisko jest przetłumaczone na 25 języków, w tym i nasz.

Na stronie http://gentoo.pl/component/option,com_simpleboard/Itemid,35/func,view/id,11576/catid,6/ znalazłem jedyna informację, iż aby uzyskać "polski lang" należy w pliku /etc/profile.env zmodyfikować linię:

```
export LANGUAGE='48'
```

 na linię:

```
export LANGUAGE='pl'
```

Niestety "spolszcza" to system tylko częsciowo i po rebocie komputera wszystko powraca do języka angielskiego i ja się domyślacie wpis w ww. pliku ponownie zawiera '48'.

Mam w związku z tym pytanie czy jest możliwość uzyskania komunikatów w języku polskim w całym xfce4 i jeżeli tak to jak to poprawnie skonfigurować?

[edit]

Zapomniałem dodać:

```
locale

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL
```

----------

## Riklaunim

za polski język aplikacji odpowiada LANG i LC_ALL

w make.conf powinny być one ustawione na np. pl_PL.utf8 (po tym env-update i source /etc/profile)

Jeżeli to nie pomoże to dodać do /etc/profile: export LANG="pl_PL.utf8" i powtórzyć env-update i source /etc/profile.

----------

## arsen

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> za polski język aplikacji odpowiada LANG i LC_ALL
> 
> w make.conf powinny być one ustawione na np. pl_PL.utf8 (po tym env-update i source /etc/profile)
> 
> Jeżeli to nie pomoże to dodać do /etc/profile: export LANG="pl_PL.utf8" i powtórzyć env-update i source /etc/profile.

 

po warunkiem że ktoś używa utf a nie iso.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Fragment mojego make.conf:

```
LINGUAS="pl en"

LANGUAGE=48
```

Czy jeżeli usunę z LINGUAS "en"  to coś zmieni? Czy może mam zmienić LANGUAGE na 'pl' i przekompilować xfce4?

----------

## arsen

 *Radioaktywny wrote:*   

> Fragment mojego make.conf:
> 
> ```
> LINGUAS="pl en"
> 
> ...

 

to nie oto chodzi, to tylko umożliwia budowanie niektórych programów ze wsparciem dla polskiego języka, chodzi o to co podano wyżej, lokalizacja systemu. Ale widze że to masz ok.

----------

## Bako

w make.conf:

```
LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"
```

w /etc/env.d/99local (lub inna nazwa jak ta Ci sie nie podoba  :Smile: ; znak euro mozna pominac):

```
LANG="pl_PL@euro"

LC_ALL="pl_PL
```

w /etc/locales.build

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

xfce4 ~x86 (chociaz teraz i tak x86 jest najnowsza) i mialem PL  :Smile:  (na xfce4 "lecialem" pare miesiecy nim sie przekonalem do fluxboxa). Do tego czcionki: media-fonts/corefonts (Microsoft's TrueType core fonts), czyli ladny Arial, Courier New itp.  :Smile: 

----------

## Radioaktywny

OK. Rozumiem. Ale jak pokazałem powyżej locale mam dobre

 *Quote:*   

> Kod:
> 
> locale
> 
> LANG=pl_PL
> ...

 

----------

## Bako

locale mozesz miec, ale jesli nie masz ww. zmiennych w make.conf to nie bedziesz mial nic po polsku. Przez pewien czas tez tak mialem, ze w "panelu sterowania" mialem czesc opcji po angielsku, ale przy zmianie xfce4 na najnowsza wersje wszystko sie naprawilo

----------

## Radioaktywny

Wielkie dzieki za pomoc. Zaraz sprawdzę swoją konfigurację i ponownie przekompiluje xfce4.

Ale zastanawiam się czy są różne "szkoły" polonizacji systemu, mianowicie:

Czy powinno być:

 *Quote:*   

> w make.conf:
> 
> Kod:
> 
> LINGUAS="pl"
> ...

 

czy

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE=48

 *Quote:*   

> w /etc/env.d/99local
> 
> Kod:
> 
> LANG="pl_PL@euro"
> ...

 

czy (pomijając znak euro)

LANG=pl_PL

LC_ALL=pl_PL

Proszę o weryfikcaje poprawności moich wpisów lub wpisów zaprezentowanych przez BAKO

----------

## Bako

podalem Ci moje pliki, a te u mnie dzialaja  :Smile: 

Jesli chodzi o LANG="pl_PL@euro" to mozesz dac LANG="pl_PL" - cala zamiana  :Smile: .

Cudzyslowow uzywam, bo tak jest bardziej elegancko i jest mniejsze prawdobodopienstwo popelnienia bladu (np wstawienia spacji czy cos  :Smile: )

----------

## Radioaktywny

Niestety, zmiana plików konfiguracyjnych zgodnie z sugestią BAKO nic nie wniosła. Nadal mam xfce4 pięknie w języku angielskim  :Sad: 

Wywaliłem zainstalowane xfce4 (13 ebulidów) poprzez:

```
emerge --unmerge
```

i zainstalowałem całe ponownie. 

Może xfce4.2.2 nie ma polskiej lokalizacji ponieważ m.in. w /usr/share/xfce4 nie ma pliku AUTHORS i INFO dla Polski? Bo już nie wiem co może być źle. W KDE nie było żadnych problemów z lokalizacją.

----------

## mbar

xfce4 jest w większości po polsku

ja mam tak

/etc/make.conf:

```
LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE=48
```

/etc/env.d/99locale:

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LANG="pl_PL"
```

po tym wydaj polecenie:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

i jeszcze raz zrób pełne emerge xfce4

----------

## Exil

jaki masz menedzer logowania. W gdm mozna ustwic j. polski i działą poprawnie.

----------

## Bako

 *Exil wrote:*   

> jaki masz menedzer logowania. W gdm mozna ustwic j. polski i działą poprawnie.

 

jak sie nie myle, to na poczatku wlasnie tez lecialem na gdm - mozliwe, ze to pomoze

----------

